# Wood perch biting, is this safe?



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

My bird Kernel has wooden perches and a wooden ladder. Problem is that he bites at it all the time and now half his ladder is gone (not because he ate it, don't worry, i notice it on the cage floor) and he' going pretty bad at one of his perches, i'm scared if this is bad, or just normal?
thanks:blush:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's normal. That is why we buy perches that are *safe* for birds so if they do ingest any, it won't harm them.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Long time ago a breeder suggested to get apple branches or willow branches and make perches out of them because it is even healthy for the bird to chew on them. of course you have to make sure that the branches are clean, no chemicals used on them etc.
It is way better to use wooden perches than plastic but I feel sorry for your ladder


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine is a chewer too, he chews with such gusto sometimes, and has full chewed through rungs on his ladder as well. Its good for their beak and helps trim it and keep it in shape.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Totally normal. Maybe he would stop destroying the perch if you got him some shredding toys.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

okay, thanks!


----------

